# Celebrating the Fourth of July with Porterhouse Steaks cooked Sous Vide



## emuleman (Jul 5, 2017)

I thought I would celebrate the Fourth of July with some nice and big Porterhouse Steaks.  Of course I had to use my Sous Vide cooker, as this would guarantee that they would be perfectly cooked.













WP_20170704_20_29_11_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 5, 2017


















WP_20170704_20_43_31_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 5, 2017


















WP_20170704_22_21_27_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 5, 2017


















WP_20170704_22_36_14_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 5, 2017


















WP_20170704_22_45_57_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 5, 2017


















WP_20170704_22_50_09_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 5, 2017


















WP_20170704_22_54_34_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 5, 2017


















WP_20170704_23_03_40_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 5, 2017






Of course I also had to make a video, which will show without a doubt that I did in fact make these steaks of the Fourth of July.


----------



## b-one (Jul 5, 2017)

Tasty looking steaks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2017)

Your steaks look fantastic!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 6, 2017)

We had a porterhouse just last night as well. Just did it in a cast iron skillet as the weather wasn't cooperating. It didn't look as good as yours, that's for sure!
Thanks for a great tutorial and another great video!
I really need an immersion circulator.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks neat.. good too.. I'm wondering how  the fat and marbeling in a steak would effect it  when using that method. Does the fat get a chance to really break down the same as at higher temps? Your cooking to 130 say? Fat is all broke down at that temp?


----------



## emuleman (Jul 10, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Looks neat.. good too.. I'm wondering how the fat and marbeling in a steak would effect it when using that method. Does the fat get a chance to really break down the same as at higher temps? Your cooking to 130 say? Fat is all broke down at that temp?


Fat begins to melt and render at around 130-140 degrees, but it takes time, sometimes days if you are cooking a big piece of meat, like pork shoulder or beef brisket sous vide at a lower temperature than you would normally cook at.  The speed of the process will increase as the temperature get higher.

Below is a very informative link about cooking steaks sous vide at different temperatures and times.  Hope that helps answer your question.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/06/food-lab-complete-guide-to-sous-vide-steak.html


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 10, 2017)

Ahh... ok. Cool :grilling_smilie:


----------

